# swan charges



## Hunterchick (Dec 4, 2014)

when do you think they will start charging cards? this week?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I would say the end of this week first of next. but i would start calling in two days


----------



## elkman (Sep 1, 2013)

just called no hit yet 9:45 Thurs. night. I have 2 points so I should draw right?


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

^^^^lmao i know 3 people with 4 points. They should have drawn right?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

elkman said:


> just called no hit yet 9:45 Thurs. night. I have 2 points so I should draw right?


you would think but it not a for sure thing.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

lunkerhunter2 said:


> ^^^^lmao i know 3 people with 4 points. They should have drawn right?


they have a really good chance.


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

It's never taken me more than 1 point to draw. I generally sit a year and gain a point, then draw the next. Me and several friends have been seeing this same thing since they started doing points. 

Not sure how anyone is collecting 4 points unless they just bought points a few times.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Truelife said:


> It's never taken me more than 1 point to draw. I generally sit a year and gain a point, then draw the next. Me and several friends have been seeing this same thing since they started doing points.
> 
> Not sure how anyone is collecting 4 points unless they just bought points a few times.


my girlfriend went in with three points this year and i put her in every time.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

pretty soon we'll see swan tags at the expo


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

utahgolf said:


> pretty soon we'll see swan tags at the expo


I sense the sarcasm, but the truth is that you are probably not far off with that statement. They do it for all the other LE hunts.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

if SFW get in to the waterfowl game the swan tag fees will go up to 50 bucks and then you will see them at the expo


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

I currently have 3 points and if I don't draw this time I will also be at magic #4. I have never done points only on swan, as for my friend I don't know if he has ever done points only but he has 4 points right now and of course he forgot to put in.  I know he put in last year because we both put in using my computer. I don't know how this happens but hey maybe I am building up to that golden swan. :-?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

front hunter said:


> Well sfw is gonna be at the youth fair next weekend... Sounds like step 1


yep they was there.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Keep SFW and all special interest groups the hell out of waterfowling. ;-)


----------



## Hawk87 (Apr 4, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> Keep SFW and all special interest groups the hell out of waterfowling. ;-)


I couldn't agree more. Unless you consider DU, Delta, and such special interest groups.

EDIT: Thinking about this, you could consider groups like DU, Delta, WoW, and Wasatch Widgeons special interest groups. Maybe it's just me, but they seem to do a lot of good as a whole. Admittedly there are things people dislike about each group, but as a whole I feel like those groups benefit waterfowling. What I really want to keep out of waterfowling are things like expo tags, limited access public lands (think blind draws on a WMA), and in general limiting the opportunities of the regular guy.

Back on topic, really hoping to draw a swan tag with only one point this year.


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

It really surprises me that there are those of you that have accumulated so many points for a darn swan tag. 

What doesn't surprise me is that the drawing doesn't seem to make any sense.

I hope you guys get a tag this year. You shouldn't have to wait that long for a swan tag.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

A long time ago there used to be statewide conservation tags for Sandhill crane and Swan tags... the state did away with them in like 2010ish.. . I bought a few of them from SFW when they would sell at the banquets. I love the chance to a state wide crane tag but I sure hope they dont bring them to the expo.... there are enough antis buying the tags to make our drawings low anyway, please dont start putting a HIGHer price on them...


----------



## Truelife (Feb 6, 2009)

I know there are factors that this doesn't consider but the overall odds for last year were 1 in 2.5

2014
http://wildlife.utah.gov/waterfowl/pdf/2014_swan_odds.pdf

2013
http://wildlife.utah.gov/waterfowl/pdf/2013_swan_odds.pdf

2012
http://wildlife.utah.gov/waterfowl/pdf/2012_swan_odds.pdf

There were more unsuccessful residents last year than there are tags so my theory of drawing every other year is out the window for sure. Still seems strange that you would ever get beyond two points though but this is Utah. It'll probably take 10 years to get a rabbit tag before long.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Back when the Swan application was $5 and you had to actually mail it in. (yes paper was a real thing then) you could just about expect to draw a permit. Now with the internet it is so easy to apply. I bet if a person had to actually fill out a paper application and mail it in you would see a decrease in the number of applicants.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Fowlmouth said:


> Back when the Swan application was $5 and you had to actually mail it in. (yes paper was a real thing then) you could just about expect to draw a permit. Now with the internet it is so easy to apply. I bet if a person had to actually fill out a paper application and mail it in you would see a decrease in the number of applicants.


This was also back when there wasn't a 10 shell limit area and you could kill swan at Public Shooting Grounds. Those were the days!!!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

I have a swan charge pending on my cc.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Hawk87 said:


> I couldn't agree more. Unless you consider DU, Delta, and such special interest groups.
> 
> EDIT: Thinking about this, you could consider groups like DU, Delta, WoW, and Wasatch Widgeons special interest groups. Maybe it's just me, but they seem to do a lot of good as a whole. Admittedly there are things people dislike about each group, but as a whole I feel like those groups benefit waterfowling. What I really want to keep out of waterfowling are things like expo tags, limited access public lands (think blind draws on a WMA), and in general limiting the opportunities of the regular guy.
> 
> Back on topic, really hoping to draw a swan tag with only one point this year.


The difference however is that DU doesn't make millions from donated duck tags, and it's not in their financial interest to limit public hunting opportunity, because somehow they'll make more on the auction of duck tags if they can increase the "trophy status" and total inches on ducks.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

So, on the subject of charges, the drawing said that results should be posted by the 16th, and if you look at the last few drawings, I believe they've figured out that there's far less financial drama if they charge peoples cards on the 1st and 15th of the month. Which probably increases their profitability because they don't have to make a thousand calls to people who didn't have the funds in their account yet.


----------



## elkman (Sep 1, 2013)

just called credit card got hit!!


----------



## stick&string89 (Jun 21, 2012)

Got mine


----------



## lunkerhunter2 (Nov 3, 2007)

I just got hit for my sons tag! 3 years running he is on a roll.:grin:


----------



## curlycoyote (Sep 11, 2015)

So do you think they are done hitting cards. :sad:


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Well I can now say I have my first ever swan point. How lame is that.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> Well I can now say I have my first ever swan point. How lame is that.


Get use to it.. :sad:


----------



## Utahyounggun (Nov 5, 2014)

Looks like swan #5 is getting piled up this year hopefully!


----------



## colten.thomas (Aug 3, 2015)

Just got an Email I was unsuccessful, it was however, my first time putting in.


----------



## chuvak (Dec 26, 2014)

I drew a swan tag this year with 3 points. I bought my last 2 points though


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

So now that I have a swan tag does anyone have a recommendation for a good guide?


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Fried feathers does a great job.


----------



## Fowl_faith (Aug 27, 2015)

lucky duck said:


> So now that I have a swan tag does anyone have a recommendation for a good guide?


I might need one of those to my son drew 1st year.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

lucky duck said:


> So now that I have a swan tag does anyone have a recommendation for a good guide?


You don't need a guide.


----------



## Utahyounggun (Nov 5, 2014)

You really probably don't need a guide if you have done any waterfowl hunting before. Go out probably the week before or the week of thanksgiving a few times if you can and you will find them. We usually go to brbr. All mine that I have killed was just by pass shooting no decoys.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

No swan for me this year. Based off the posts, seems like all the new guys drew.


----------



## colten.thomas (Aug 3, 2015)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> No swan for me this year. Based off the posts, seems like all the new guys drew.


This was my first time putting in and just didn't draw, does this mean I have a preference point going into next year's draw?


----------



## Hawk87 (Apr 4, 2014)

I drew one with one point.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

colten.thomas said:


> This was my first time putting in and just didn't draw, does this mean I have a preference point going into next year's draw?


Yes


----------

